# almost crow time again!



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wonder what the effect of all this snow will have on them? maybe cover up some food so they will be good and hungry? or no effect at all?

what do you guys wear in snow? i have white tyvek painter coveralls. my favorite spot has me seated or standing under a pine tree thats about 7 ft to the first branches. between that cover and the whiite coveralls i think i blend in pretty good. i have an old ice fishing tent i have been concidering painting white and cutting a flap in the top to shoot from. think it might be worth a try? it's about 30 years old an not used for fishing anymore.


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Can't wait been seeing alot of them out trapping. I dress in white if there is snow. I been using a foxpro game caller works great. Darn birds are smart need to get some decoys.


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

Also take a black garbage back put a decent sized rock in it then balled up newspaper. Cut bag wrap around newspaper with a rock in it. I use this to keep em around. Just toss em out when you think its needed

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just curious does anyone understand why the heck the Dnr only has the crow season open for 2 months out of the year? I understand they can be killed if doing damage and all that but why not just have the same season as rabbits or squirrels?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

There is actually 4 months of crow season a year. There is August 1 to the end of September also. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Seems years back Mexico complained when we wanted more relief /less pressure on ducks from them that we were whacking crows to hard?
Correct,(active) depredation properties should allow year round though up to scruples during nesting, fledgling season.


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Much better luck in Feb.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

I've never found snow camo helpful. Usually I'm always against some kind of solid object like a tree trunk, brush, etc, and it doesn't blend in well. 


bowhunter19 said:


> Just curious does anyone understand why the heck the Dnr only has the crow season open for 2 months out of the year? I understand they can be killed if doing damage and all that but why not just have the same season as rabbits or squirrels?


My impression is that it's federal regulations since some crows migrate. I wish it was open longer during the winter. I've never had good luck during the early fall portion.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

there is so many over here, we shoot them all year


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

I actually like the summer session. I typically run and gun during this time of the year and pick off a few here and there out of family groups. Don't have to worry about finding flyways, gaining permission(state land pretty much to myself) lots of foliage to hide in. Hit crow in distress and by the time they realize they can't see other crows they are in shotgun range


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i had a bunch of masonite scraps so i cut out some siloettes and painted them black, also have an old dog toy squirrel my dog has chewed real good, so a dabbed some red paint on it. i throw it on the ground near my deeks and squish out a couple packets of mcdonalds ketsup on the snow next to it. the crows seem to really think its a meal.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Get in some bushes or pine trees, turn on caller get ready. Run and gun, can do it all day great time. Just thought of a trick I might try, take a long pole say a painter ext pole put a black rag on it and waved it around then hide it when or if you see them coming.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

on a windy day, put some black socks on a pole, works ok crows are gullable they will come in for a while untill they catch on where you are, then thats it they will go off ,


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I may try this sport with my new pellet gun. It sounds tempting.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Paul Thompson said:


> I may try this sport with my new pellet gun. It sounds tempting.


that will work if you shoot them on the ground of perched. most prefer shot gunning them on the wing i think


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Just after holloween I picked up 2 more decoys DIRT CHEAP! My wife works at CVS and the Holloween crow decorations were 90% off I paid less that 3 bucks each for fully flocked crows with real feathers and beads for eyes! I have yet to shoot a single crow, but it does not stop me from trying. Last year I tried using an old **** skin with the decoys surrounding it and fake blood (watered down ketcup). I could never get them into a shooting range. Crow season opens up again when?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

ibthetrout said:


> Crow season opens up again when?


Feb 1st


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Use a call they will come in. Crow fight seems to work the best. If you can locate a flyway that will work great, some decoys little calling an lots of shooting.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Try gathering and feeding sound first use fight as last resort or just before quitting for the day as almost all the crows in ear shot will respond and when they don't see any crows flying around divebombing it's over. Just from my own experience


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like this weekend might be a good one. if a bit chilly.
i have a site picked out where i have seen many birds , a nice open corn field adjacent to woods, even i nice pine to hide under as a blind


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

ibthetrout said:


> Just after holloween I picked up 2 more decoys DIRT CHEAP! My wife works at CVS and the Holloween crow decorations were 90% off I paid less that 3 bucks each for fully flocked crows with real feathers and beads for eyes! I have yet to shoot a single crow, but it does not stop me from trying. Last year I tried using an old **** skin with the decoys surrounding it and fake blood (watered down ketcup). I could never get them into a shooting range. Crow season opens up again when?


I use the same kind of technique but no blood and a mink fur. I had a hard time the first few hunts myself so here's my tips..(I'm not expert)
The spot I hunt is a lot of fields separated by tree/brush lines, I take some rope/fishing line tie it to a rock and throw it over the highest branch I can then pull the decoy up to the top and tie off the rest somewhere. (I put 2 like this) then about 4-6 on the ground 20-30 away with a few right over the fur the rest just randomly around. I hide in the tree/brush line and CAMO UP GOOD. I didn't think you needed to get too crazy but you do... Get hidden well, cut brush out around you, the whole 9.. They have incredible eyes so do not move AT ALL until they are in your shooting range. As for calls I do it a little different I have the "ihunt" app for I phone and I combine a few different crow sounds and have it playing on repeat over a speaker.(I highly recommend this app you can do so many things with the different sounds, delays, combinations, time length, ect and it has a billion different animal calls)
Good luck! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Great tips, thanks for sharing!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i tried using my wifes mink,,,but ended up with real blood all over me,,,,go figure?


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

john warren said:


> i tried using my wifes mink,,,but ended up with real blood all over me,,,,go figure?


Yeah that makes sense


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Billycole (Dec 25, 2013)

I had a ton of crows around me while rabbit hunting today, probably won't see one tomorrow lol. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever had success using silos for crows or are they too smart for those? Thought I'd ask as all I see for dekes are full body type.

Good luck to those heading out this morning


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Should work all i used last year was a call. Bought some decoys with an owl this year an did alot better.


----------

